# Earth Day Suggestions



## lichong712 (Dec 24, 2009)

*Nice idea*

:thumbsup: i have already built a homemade wind turbines:thumbup:, and i made a conclusion in my homepage


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

There is a new company that looks promising that won some major design awards. They came up with a wind turbine generator that stretches along roof ridges, which, when you think about it, makes some sense. It is horizontal so has a fairly low profile. Still looks like something stuck to the top of the roof though. I suppose it looks a tad strange but in new construction, one could have an architect or designer work around it? I would get used to it.

Battery technology is changing too. Folks I know of are close to having storage you can stick safely in your basement that will hold at least a day or so worth of electricity for an average household without being large, hot or dangerous. In fact, all the patents are in progress. This could come in amazingly helpful if the sun were down and the wind stopped?

Now if we could only address the fact that many of us are running out of fresh water. And my water company, as are many in the US, is owned by a foreign company. I would be nasty having too but could live without electricity for a time. Denied water though?

There is a section for these discussions elsewhere on this site you might want to explore by the way. A lot of people are up to green energy and off grid solutions.


----------

